# Rifle Shooting Montage - HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, I put together a "mash up" of various rifles being shot, including a AR 15, M4 Carbine, AK 47, M1 Carbine, M1A/M14, Mosin Nagant, Yugo 24/47, a M48, etc.

I can't decide which rifle I like the best, in fact, I don't think I ever will.

Are you the same way when shooting rifles? Do you actually have a "favorite"?

*LINK TO VIDEO*


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like you had a fun day, or days. Guess you've got the better part of a day at your cleaning table.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, yes, many an hour at the cleaning bench.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Speaking of cleaning our firearms, there are lots of thoughts and opinions on this one. I shoot every two weeks with a neighbor friend. He also goes during the off week with friend from work. Plus he competes in indoor competitions, which are really semi-intense training exercises that burn up around 300 rounds. He is relatively new to the gun culture but has taken to it like a duck to water. He's pretty darned good with his gen3 Glock 19, his only handgun though that might be changing in the not too distant future.

Now as to cleaning. His mentor when he got into this is also a neighbor and also competes. He has been steeped in the gun culture for many more years than has "John". "Tom" is VERY good, to the point of intimidatingly so. This guy shoots 2 1/2" groups free hand from 25 yards. Anyway, "Tom" is of the opinion that you don't need to clean your gun after every range trip. In fact, I suspect he only cleans them a few times a year. I know "John" has only cleaned his maybe twice in a year. They both like to kid me because I clean mine after every trip and I am the one with the "squeakly clean guns". But I train with my carry guns and I don't want to ever take a change with them not performing up to their best because of being dirty. I will say that what "John" does, puts 1000's of rounds through his Glock 19 between cleanings, is a testament to the modern semi-auto pistol, and in particular Glock.

Oh well, I didn't mean to hijack your thread but the cleaning issue I related is semi-comical and a bit curious. BTW, how do you like your M1 Garand? I have an M1 .30 caliber carbine which is WWII era with all parts original, including the oiler and the strap. It has a bayonet lug as well. Fun gun to shoot and one of the best looking rifles ever.


----------

